

Keep talent, ditch milestones - ibejoeb
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2011/02/keep-talent-ditch-milestones-how-5th-cell-ships-million-sellers-in-months.ars

======
ibejoeb
"...they assume games are made in chunks, and they have an even progression
from beginning to end. Unfortunately, they don't."

I wish I could help more clients understand this. Anyone care to share
techniques?

~~~
fefzero
It's tough. I certainly haven't mastered this, but it takes a reputation of
delivering outstanding products, which often comes from passionate developers.
Feeding that passion is key.

